# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Episodio de lluvias en Tarragona, marzo 2013

## sergi1907

En lo que llevamos de mes en el interior de Tarragona se han acumulado entre 100 y 160 l/m2, eso ha hecho que vuelvan a correr todos los ríos de la provincia.
Esta mañana me he recorrido las montañas de Prades para comprobarlo en vivo y poder inmortalizarlo.
Aunque después colgaré las fotos cada una en su hilo correspondiente aquí os dejo un pequeño resumen.

La riera de Maspujols poco antes de cruzar la N-420




Riera de Riudecols




Riera de Alforja poco después del pueblo




Río Siurana después del embalse


Todo este agua que baja de la montaña va directa al río




Cola del embalse de Siurana


Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Todo esto llega directamente a la cola del embalse


Arroyos que bajan de la montaña en la carretera de Cornudella a Prades








Río Prades




A ambos lados de la montaña todo son arroyos que bajan, este llega al río Siurana en La Febró


Río Siurana en La Febró




Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

La riera de LÁleixar




Este ha sido un pequeño resumen de lo que se puede ver por esta zona, una buena noticia para los ríos y embalses.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

De todas esas rieras hace años que tengo unos recuerdos espeluznantes principalmente de la de Riudecols y Maspujols.  
El río Prades acababa de pasar por encima del asfalto.
Precioso reportaje sergi1907.
Gracias.

----------

